# Lost my spell checker



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

A couple days ago my spell checker disappeared. How do I get it back? I also lost the grammar checker. 

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> A couple days ago my spell checker disappeared. How do I get it back? I also lost the grammar checker.
> 
> Rich


I didn't know there was a spell checker. I'll wait to see if anyone chimes in here.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I didn't know there was a spell checker. I'll wait to see if anyone chimes in here.


Also a grammar checker. I thought they came with the new format. I know I didn't have a grammar checker before the forum changed.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Grammar checker. I could that use.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try to post obscenity words and you will get the grammar check right away


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> A couple days ago my spell checker disappeared. How do I get it back? I also lost the grammar checker.


Spelling and grammar checkers are often a feature of the client-side software. What browser are you using?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

as harsh said, check your browser. Here is the help info for FireFox: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

trh said:


> as harsh said, check your browser. Here is the help info for FireFox: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker


I have Firefox with check spelling enabled, but it's not working.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Thas is a teast.

Mine is working fine.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

trh said:


> Thas is a teast.
> 
> Mine is working fine.


And you have Firefox? My spell checker works on other sites, but not this one.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Firefox 22.0 according to the About Firefox screen.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

trh said:


> Firefox 22.0 according to the About Firefox screen.


That is what I have, and I have spell checking enabled under Options>Advanced, but it isn't working here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what type of editor you're using ? see an icon above your text, in left top corner


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cavicchi said:


> That is what I have, and I have spell checking enabled under Options>Advanced, but it isn't working here.


I am using Firefox with this post and it is not working for me either. I have the advanced checkbox checked "Check my spelling as I type".


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cavicchi said:


> That is what I have, and I have spell checking enabled under Options>Advanced, but it isn't working here.


I am using IE 10 now and it is correcting and or underlining misspelled words with the wavy red line.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I am using IE 10 now and it is correcting and or underlining misspelled words with the wavy red line.


 tried Internet Explorer this morning and it is working fine with spell checking. For some reason we are having the problem with Firefox.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

There's something special we had to do with FF, but I can't remember it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Found it...

No Spell Check in FIreFox...

To correct the problem right click on the text, choose Language and select English dictionary. It's that simple, i guess by default it is not chosen and IP.Board triggers some oddness with Firefox.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Found it...
> 
> No Spell Check in FIreFox...
> 
> To correct the problem right click on the text, choose Language and select English dictionary. It's that simple, i guess by default it is not chosen and IP.Board triggers some oddness with Firefox.


It works! Thank you!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> Spelling and grammar checkers are often a feature of the client-side software. What browser are you using?


Chrome.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I went to Chrome help and I did what it said to do to enable spell checking and it now works, both the spell and grammar checkers now work.

Glad Harsh asked that question.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> To correct the problem right click on the text, choose Language and select English dictionary. It's that simple, i guess by default it is not chosen and IP.Board triggers some oddness with Firefox.


This was discovered right out of the gates when the transition was engaged. Another one of those things that made it past the testers that makes you go huh.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Add me to the _Me Too_ of the *Mozilla FireFox Spell Checker* not working.

FF v23 was giving problems. Had to do a wipe clean re-install. That cause me to lose the Spell Checker on this forum.

I remembered there was a simple answer, but had no idea where it was. This post should make my next time a little easier.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Add me to the _Me Too_ of the *Mozilla FireFox Spell Checker* not working.
> 
> FF v23 was giving problems. Had to do a wipe clean re-install. That cause me to lose the Spell Checker on this forum.
> 
> I remembered there was a simple answer, but had no idea where it was. This post should make my next time a little easier.


If you reinstalled Firefox you need to:.

Go to Options, Advanced and check the box for Check my spelling as I type.

Then,
When you are typing in a reply, Right click and then go to Languages on the pop up menu and choose English. It should work then.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

You'd think the companies that design the software upgrades could do something that would cause the spell checkers to remain as they were before the upgrades. How hard can that be?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> You'd think the companies that design the software upgrades could do something that would cause the spell checkers to remain as they were before the upgrades. How hard can that be?
> 
> Rich


I think they do, but, he said he did a wipe and reinstall. That would be like brand new instead of an upgrade.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I think they do, but, he said he did a wipe and reinstall. That would be like brand new instead of an upgrade.


When I lost my Chrome spell checker I think it happened right after a Windows upgrade. I dunno. Not a big deal now that I know how to fix it.

Rich


----------

